
Mitsuba 2: A Retargetable Forward and Inverse Renderer - wjakob
http://mitsuba-renderer.org/
======
ykl
Amazing work! Mitsuba has long been a staple of the rendering research world,
and the new architecture that Mitsuba 2 brings is nothing short of
revolutionary in many aspects.

Mitubsa 2 allows for essentially writing complex path tracing code once and
automatically being able to generate a traditional CPU-based scalar path
tracer, an NVIDIA RTX accelerated path tracer, a vectorized path tracer, and
fully differentiable path tracer, etc. A lot of the underlying heavy lifting
for this capability can be found in a separate library by the same authors
[1].

You may be familiar with pybind11 [1]; this is from the same author and uses
pybind11 extensively. A lot of people don't know that the author of pybind11
is actually one of the top rendering researchers in the world.

There's been an enormous amount of buzz about Mitsuba 2 in the rendering world
since the paper [3] came out last year. I for one am pretty excited about
diving into the code.

[1] [https://github.com/mitsuba-renderer/enoki](https://github.com/mitsuba-
renderer/enoki) [2]
[https://github.com/pybind/pybind11](https://github.com/pybind/pybind11) [3]
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/3355089.3356498](https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.1145/3355089.3356498)

